# Stick Rakes



## Jayne (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi All

We have just spent the best part of the day picking up sticks around our front lawn area after having some very strong winds last week. Some were very small that our new Kioti MMM would handle with ease, but others we thought were a bit big for the for our new mower. 

We previously used a slasher with our old David Brown which would chomp up just about anything you ran over, but since we have had a lot of rain it would also damage the lawn. Our DB has a front mounted hyd grader blade with a home made rake/scarifier fitted to the bottom of the blade. It works well if the ground is dry/hard, but it can take a fair amount of grass with it as well. Ok in our rough bush areas, but not too friendly towards our lawn.

After today's exercise, I was wondering if any one has used a 3PL "stick rake" and how you found them? Do they tear up soft ground/grass or just collect the sticks - wet grass does not burn too well. Do you have to to be careful about the height of the 3PL or can you just let the tynes rest on the ground?

Hoping some one can advise.

Jayne :aussie:


----------



## jman9404 (May 5, 2013)

Run a subsoiler early spring next year, your turf will toughen up. Plus subsoilers are cheap


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------

